# miltoniopsis question



## Hera (Nov 4, 2008)

I'd like some input on how difficult the miltoniopsis are to grow. It would be in a southern window, back a bit so they don't get scorched, and humidity from trays that is around 65-70%. They are so beautiful and I'm thinking hard about getting a couple. Does anyone have a recomendation of a particular vendor?


----------



## Leo Schordje (Nov 4, 2008)

I recomend to buy blooming size plants (not seedlings) directly from Ivan Komoda - his breeding and mericlones are the best of the best. http://www.komodaorchids.com/


----------



## nikv (Nov 4, 2008)

I agree with Leo. And I would consider buying some that are more warmth-tolerant. Particularly if you are growing them on a windowsill. Hybrids made with Milt. santanaei are supposed to be more warmth-tolerant. My friend Trudy grows Miltoniopsis in her greenhouse which she has to cool in the Summer and provide a fair amount of shading. Good luck to you.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 4, 2008)

I'm thinking a south window might be too warm and bright.


----------



## slippertalker (Nov 4, 2008)

These are easy to grow with a cool-intermediate greenhouse, copious watering and annual repotting. They are somewhat more difficult in a house which tends to be too dry......If you live in the Northeast or Northwest in the U.S., they grow pretty well.


----------



## Hera (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks for the input. I have one Masdevallia that is growing, but I killed two others. That's why I am asking for input before I commit. It would be great to have the perfect environment for every orchid that catches my eye, but realistically, I know I should stick to what will actually grow well.


----------



## Hera (Nov 4, 2008)

On the other hand, my paphs are really happy! Must be doing something right there.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 5, 2008)

I recommend more paphs then! 


Hera said:


> On the other hand, my paphs are really happy! Must be doing something right there.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Apr 6, 2009)

I've been growing Miltoniopsis in the house for over a year now...they are all in bloom at this moment. I have found that anything under 70% humidity will give you accordion growth. Spritz in the morning and use a humidifier. I grow mine in a room that gets southern exposure, they are about 6 feet from the window, off to the side. I also turn down the heat at night in that room. 
They are probably my healthiest plants, so I wouldn't be discouraged to grow them inside. 
Good luck


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 6, 2009)

SlipperFan said:


> I'm thinking a south window might be too warm and bright.


I agree! One needs to remember when indoors, 6 feet away from any exposure changes the strength of the light by quite a bit & the size of the window will make a difference too!
Conditions are just not the same for everyone!


----------

